# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Λιποχρωμικά

## voutsigoutsi

Κατά την γνώμη μου τίποτα πιο όμορφο από  τα...απλά...λιποχρωμικά...  ::  

[youtube:13cahqcz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bGV7-KbQfU&feature=related[/youtube:13cahqcz]

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Πολυ ομορφαπουλακια πραγματι!!

το πορτοκαλι πουλακι ειναι φυσικο ή βαμενο?

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Άγγελε λιποχρωμικό κόκκινου παράγοντα είναι  - χιονέ -και δεν έχει βαφτεί (κατακόκκινο) είτε γιατί είναι μικρό ακόμα είτε γιατί έτσι επέλεξε ο ιδιοκτήτης του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχει πολυ ομορφο χρωμα!!!
αυτα αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι που αν βαφτουν ειναι κατακοκκινα ετσι?

----------

